# 2011 new codes for Right and left heart cath



## colucci1967 (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if when the physician does a right and left heart cath but does not do the left ventriculography, is 93453 the correct code?  Would we also still apply the 26 modifier for it being done at the hospital's cath lab?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 7, 2011)

A right and left heart cath done w/ coronaries will be code 93460-26.

It will be this code regardless of whether left ventriculography was done or not.

(Codes now say left ventriculography "when performed")

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## colucci1967 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you.  I think it just finally clicked.  I am so used to coding the old codes these new codes threw me for a loop.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tell me about it! I was reading cath reports yesterday and it was strange to me not to care about the left ventriculography anymore. So used to billing it separately....

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

